# Thoughts on European clinics



## happybaby2b (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello hello! I searched upon some previews threads on this topic but they were somewhat inactive so I decided to start a new one to gain some perspective! I've decided to move forward with IVF in the following months. I haven't narrowed down the where part yet, but I'm getting close. I've spoken to a few clinics and got some good feedback. They have happily answered my questions. 

I was looking for some personal insight from you guys. Perhaps someone has visited one of these clinics and can give me a better sense of how they operate?

I've looked into Life Leuven in Belgium, ProcreaTec in Spain and Dunya clinic in Cyprus. 

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the matter!


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm trying to decide on a clinic too. Few active posts on her and ******** is full of clinic reps silencing negative reviews.
Any other forums for independent reviews?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

happybaby2b - I cannot help with the clinics you mentioned, however, I have been happy with mine. If you will want to know more, pm. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

I was very happy with our Greek clinic.  Admittedly would be more difficult now but I still wouldn't let that put me off, if only i could persuade DP to go again I'd be off there as quick as a flash..


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm under IVF Alicante and they were amazing when I went out in October 2016 and I was pregnant by 31st December 2016 and had my daughter on 4th September 2017.  The service and the turnaround was just a whirlwind but utterly amazing.  I've since reccomended the clinic to two other couples via friends of friends who have also had positive outcomes and bundles of joy.  It's just so lovely to hear.  Communication can be a little slow at some points but overall they are great.  I'm just about to embark on journey number 2 so hence i'm back on the amazing forum I met so many lovely ladies the first time round to get some advice and share my story to help anyone that may have questions.  My plan is to have my bloods, scans and meds over here and keep in the loop with Alicante so that i'm only needed for transfer out there.  With Covid it's been a right pain as I due to go out there last April and its been a year but now i have had my first vaccine and i'll have had my second before I go out for transfer I'll feel happier about it.


----------

